# Skipping but knee does not luxate?



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley holds her right hind leg up pretty frequently when we go on walks, and sometimes when she's just trotting around the house. It doesn't bother her or slow her down in the slightest. I assumed she must have LP and started her on cosequin, but when we took all four dogs in for checkups last week I asked our vet to examine her knee and the vet said he could not get it to luxate at all.
It was so hectic in the room with all four dogs there at once (not the best idea!) that I didn't get to ask him any follow up questions. Does that mean she just has a very low grade LP, or is it something else causing the skipping if her knee can't even be manually luxated out of position?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay that it''s not LP, sorry that I have no idea what else it could be.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I hope so, or if not I hope it's not something worse!

Anyone? Ideas? Tracy??? Lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know Katy!  I tried to do some research into skipping and most of the time it does point to LP. But if your vet couldn't luxate the knee, then it may be higher up, in the hip? I just mention that because occasionally Brody will run down the deck stairs on 3 legs. He holds up the same right rear leg when racing down the stairs. 

He had 0/0 patellas but my vet wanted to x-ray his hips to check for legg perthes disease. He doesn't have it (thank goodness). His hips were firmly seated in the sockets with no sign of deterioration. My vet just shrugged his shoulders. I think I remember Kristi saying that her dogs sometimes race down the stairs on 3 legs too?? Maybe they think it makes them go faster?? I don't know. 

Maybe it's just one of those things??? If she has solid knees, I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on it. If it becomes more frequent, you might have a hip x-ray done just for peace of mind.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Tracy. I'll have to do some research into legg perthes, I've never heard of it. It will be interesting to see if the glucosamine/chondrotin she's getting improves things, I've only just started her on it about two weeks ago. Reese skips very occasionally for one or two steps as well and when we had him checked his knees were completely solid. Miley just does it so much more often that it never even occurred to me that she might not have LP, so I was shocked when he couldn't budge her knees at all. Hopefully it isn't the hips, that sounds worse!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some vets don't know how to check knees...but if Miley isn't bothered, I wouldn't worry too much. It could be a 'stitch' in her side or hip or something random...she might just not like stepping on certain types of surfaces, too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi, do any of yours every race down the stairs on 3 legs? Maybe I'm thinking someone else said that. LOL!  

On luxation.... if your vet has to really push HARD on the kneecap to make it luxate, that's a pretty solid knee. I wouldn't worry about it. An LP to be concerned about pops in and out of the groove easily.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

my little one also skips. but with both back legs! he alternates randomly!! 
i am worried now as i have been observing and he seems to do it literally when he is happy..seriously!
when he runs for good he seems to have absolutely no problem speeding on all 4 as if nothing so i doubt he has a problem but reading the above i might have to have him checked?

sorry i could not be of any help, except to tell you that my chi also skips and so far doesnt seem to have anything wrong?

all the best!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes have him checked. Usually it is a sign of LP (his knee cap slipping out of place) when they hold one or both rear legs up when running or walking. In extreme cases it may require surgery to correct, but many chis have "low grade" LP and do better without surgery. You may want to start with adding a glucosamine/chondrotin supplement to his diet, Miley has been on Cosequin for a few weeks now but there are many different brands and products for joint health that you can try. It may improve or even eliminate his skipping. I would definitely suggest having his knees checked next time youre at the vets.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Miley holds her right hind leg up pretty frequently when we go on walks, and sometimes when she's just trotting around the house. It doesn't bother her or slow her down in the slightest. I assumed she must have LP and started her on cosequin, but when we took all four dogs in for checkups last week I asked our vet to examine her knee and the vet said he could not get it to luxate at all.
> It was so hectic in the room with all four dogs there at once (not the best idea!) that I didn't get to ask him any follow up questions. Does that mean she just has a very low grade LP, or is it something else causing the skipping if her knee can't even be manually luxated out of position?



Have you checked the bottom of her paw pads and in between the toes? 
The problem is not necessarily in the leg, something could be bothering her
paw. Inspect the foot well, to make sure it's as it should be, free of debris,
cuts, infections or mites.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks LS! She's actually been skipping for about 6 months, and is nearly hairless so she can't get so much as a single flea without us noticing lol. Her wee toes are good but I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow 6 months, ok. Sorry about that. Hope you figure out what it is, and
hopefully it is not anything serious. I mentioned checking the paw pad and the
toes because we recently had a rescue with demodex mites of his feet. You
could not see it unless you opened the toes and looked up close. I'm happy to
hear that's not your case, because even though it was not spread beyond his
feet, it was a real pain to deal with.


----------

